# Toilet Training (18 Weeks)



## Karl1211 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi - I'm hoping someone might be able to advise me on something, we bought our Cockapoo 4 weeks ago now (she's now 18weeks old), she's settled in really well & picking up on all of her training within minutes, we honestly couldn't have wished for a better little pup.

The only issue we seem to be experiencing is toilet training during the night, I've been crate training her but still waking up to poop (I have tried getting up twice throughout the night and letting her out but still having the same issues) The last 2 nights we have tried her just confided to the kitchen area with toys and waking up at intervals to let her out but still no difference.

I'm wondering if anyone has any advice at all as to what could help or she'll grow out of it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When does she have her last meal? 
I'm up early so even when my dogs were pups I tried to ensure that their last mean was no later than 6.30pm and I would note down when they had pooped - you soon get to know what their routine is. I knew that mine needed to poop between last meal and bed so if they had not gone before I would wander around in the garden with them between 10 and however long it took them... Once they were old enough they went out for a last walk between 9 and 10. We are lucky 5 min lead walk up onto farm land 10 mins across field and back off lead and 5 mins home. There is a poop bin between the field and us. Perfect set up and the dogs quickly got into a routine - bingo - clean nights!
Other point - what do you feed your pup? Dot is raw fed the other too on a grain free kibble - much less poop from raw fed Dot than the other two.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I just did regular - hourly in the daytime, every 3 hours at night - taking him outside, waited and was boring for the first week. I soon learned he had a rhythm, about 20-30 mins after eating he needed to poo. And you could tell by his walk and tail if he was going to do anything. Now, at 14.5 weeks, he hasn't done anything indoors for 3 weeks and can easily hold it through the night. 

How much are you feeding, what food and how often?


----------



## Karl1211 (Jul 2, 2017)

Marzi said:


> When does she have her last meal?
> I'm up early so even when my dogs were pups I tried to ensure that their last mean was no later than 6.30pm and I would note down when they had pooped - you soon get to know what their routine is. I knew that mine needed to poop between last meal and bed so if they had not gone before I would wander around in the garden with them between 10 and however long it took them... Once they were old enough they went out for a last walk between 9 and 10. We are lucky 5 min lead walk up onto farm land 10 mins across field and back off lead and 5 mins home. There is a poop bin between the field and us. Perfect set up and the dogs quickly got into a routine - bingo - clean nights!
> Other point - what do you feed your pup? Dot is raw fed the other too on a grain free kibble - much less poop from raw fed Dot than the other two.


I'm usually up around 5:30-6:00am with her every morning, then she has breakfast after toilet time, then she'll go back out after breakfast to poop - we have the same advantage where we have a field literally within a 3 minute walk.

Lunch is berween 12-13:00 and then dinner is at 17:00 she'll then go to the toilet around 20-30 minutes after each meal.

Of an evening she can go about another 3 times after her evening meal and then again during the night which is where my concern is.

We're feeding her 'Happy Dog Medium Baby' at the moment which she was being fed by the breeeder and we've continued this on - she's probably having around 80g per day in total (she is bred with a Toy Poodle so she's probably a lot smaller than most Cockapoo's at her age now but a healthy weight after her 2nd most recent visit to the vets.

Something to add is her stools aren't solid a lot of the time, she has the odd solid stool probably once every 1-2 days which has also been a concern of mine as I would have thought she would have been passing solids continually by now.

Any advice anyone could give would be gratefully received and thank you for your responses so far


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Karl1211 said:


> Something to add is her stools aren't solid a lot of the time, she has the odd solid stool probably once every 1-2 days which has also been a concern of mine as I would have thought she would have been passing solids continually by now.


This is the key I think - sounds like something is not working for her so I would be either be speaking the the vets or trying a different food - maybe some thing fish based to try to get decent poo. I would have expected it from when you bought her home to be honest - what did the breeder say about her pooing when she was there?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The food that you are feeding is not one that I know... however check out what they say on
https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/.../happy-dog-medium-baby
I would be trying something else as it obviously doesn't suit your pup well.
I would also talk to your vet as they might just check all is well with your pup's gut.
Dot was horrendous as a baby pup - but raw feeding was the answer for her. Not for everyone I know, but it certainly changed my poop all the time disgusting yucky poopy puppy into a healthy happy little thing.


----------



## Karl1211 (Jul 2, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> Karl1211 said:
> 
> 
> > Something to add is her stools aren't solid a lot of the time, she has the odd solid stool probably once every 1-2 days which has also been a concern of mine as I would have thought she would have been passing solids continually by now.
> ...





Marzi said:


> The food that you are feeding is not one that I know... however check out what they say on
> https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/.../happy-dog-medium-baby
> I would be trying something else as it obviously doesn't suit your pup well.
> I would also talk to your vet as they might just check all is well with your pup's gut.
> Dot was horrendous as a baby pup - but raw feeding was the answer for her. Not for everyone I know, but it certainly changed my poop all the time disgusting yucky poopy puppy into a healthy happy little thing.


Thank you for all of your comments, I've purchased her some new fish based food which excludes rice and have mixed in with her current food to start weaning her off Happy Dog - she's had a few accidents yesterday but has gone all through the night last night without having one so I'm hoping this is beginning to help her.

I'll update the post with another progresss update later this week 

Thanks again.


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

For our puppy, I got up with her for the first 2 weeks we had her (8-10 weeks old), but after that she started going through the night fine. She is 4 months old now. We usually feed her around 5:30pm, she gets her last water at 7:30pm, then into her crate around 8-8:30pm. She stays in until one of us gets up, usually 6:30-7am. I go outside with her and she pees, then I play with her for usually about 5 minutes until she goes and poops. I build a potty area in our backyard for her, she runs over to that when she has to go.

She still has the odd accident in the house, but is getting good at letting us know when she needs to go out.


----------

